# Sticky  Vaccinations



## dr.jaimie

Vaccine FAQ and General Information

*Why do Baby Animals Need a Series of Shots and how many do they Need?
*
When a baby kitten or puppy is born, its immune system is not yet mature; the baby is wide open for infection. Fortunately, nature has a system of protection. The mother produces a type of milk called colostrum that is rich in all the antibodies that the mother has to offer. As the babies drink this milk, they take in their mother's immunity. After the first couple of days, regular milk is produced and the baby's intestines undergo what is called closure, which means they are no longer able to take antibodies into their systems. These first two days are critical to determining what kind of immunity the baby will receive until its own system can take over. 

How long this maternal antibody lasts in a given puppy is totally individual. It can depend on the birth order of the babies, how well they nursed, and a number of other factors. Maternal antibodies against different diseases wear off after different times. We DO know that by 16 to 20 weeks of age, maternal antibodies are gone and the baby must be able continue on its own immune system. 

While maternal immunity is present in the puppy's system, any vaccines given will be inactivated. Vaccines will not be able to take hold until maternal antibody has sufficiently dropped. Puppies and kittens receive a series of vaccines ending at a time when we know the baby's own immune system should be able to respond. We could simply wait until the baby is old enough to definitely respond as we do with the rabies vaccination but this could leave a large window of vulnerability if the maternal antibody wanes early. To give babies the best chance of responding to vaccination, we vaccinate intermittently (usually every 2 to 4 weeks) during this period in hope of gaining some early protection. 

When a vaccine against a specific disease is started for the first time, even in adult animal, it is best to give at least two vaccinations. This is because the second vaccination will produce a much greater (logarithmically greater) response if it is following a vaccine given 2 to 4 weeks prior. 

*If a Vaccine Lasts a Person his or her Whole Life, Why do I have to Vaccinate my Pet Annually?
*
In this country, vaccines are licensed based on the minimum duration they can be expected to last. It is expensive to test vaccines across an expanse of years and it is not generally done. We know our vaccines last at least one year and without knowing for sure we have not been willing to take a chance on whether they might last longer. 

It is also important to realize that some diseases lend themselves to prevention through vaccination while others do not. For a vaccine to generate solid long-lasting immunity, the infection must be fairly generalized to the entire body (like distemper or parvovirus) rather than localized to one organ system (like kennel cough or feline upper respiratory viruses). Vaccination for localized infections tend to require more frequent boosting whereas there is potential for vaccination for systemic disease to last for many years. 

Recently, several veterinary teaching hospitals have restructured their vaccination policies to increase the duration of some vaccines from 1 year to 3 years. Many private veterinarians are following those guidelines for these vaccines. *The important thing to realize is that this kind of extension is not possible in all situations or for all vaccines. *

*What Vaccines Should I get for my Pet?
*
What vaccines are recommended to an individual pet depend on many factors: what kind of exposure to disease the animal has, what diseases are common in the area, what kind of stress factors are present, etc. When you consider the multitudes of vaccine types and combinations and the many different situations dogs and cats live within, it is not too surprising to find that almost every veterinarian recommends a different group of vaccines. The best advice is to hook up with a veterinarian who you trust and go with their recommendation. Some veterinarians do not recommend lepto b/c it wasnt always as effective and caused many reactions. the new lepto vaccine causes less reactions and is more effective. even though your pup does not go near large bodies of water it can contract lepto in your backyard if any type of rodent can pass through it. it is spread through rodent urine and through skin abrasions of your pup.

*What Vaccines Should I get if my Pet is Indoors Almost Completely?
*

For primarily indoor dogs, we recommend the basic distemper/parvo combination, rabies vaccination, and kennel cough vaccination. You never know when you will be bringing a dog to the vet (even if the dog never goes to a groomer or boarding facility) and anytime a dog is in a room with other dogs, kennel cough is a risk. 

*What is the Difference Between a Live and a Killed Vaccine?
*
Vaccines present virus to the immune system for processing. The idea is to present the virus in as natural a way as possible so as to best mimic the stimulation obtained by natural infection, yet skip the illness experienced by the patient. 

There are two ways to achieve this goal. One way is to use killed vaccine. Here, large amounts of dead virus are injected into the patient. They filter into the immune system and lead to stimulation. The other way is to use a live virus that has been modified such that actual disease does not result in infection. By using live virus, a more natural stimulation is obtained as the live viruses follow through the same steps of replication that the real virus would. 

Which method is best remains somewhat controversial. Some experts feel that killed vaccine is best as there will never be a chance that the patient can contract the actual disease from the vaccine if a killed vaccine is used. Proponents of live vaccines have been able to demonstrate that far stronger immunity can be generated by the live vaccines. While my hospital stocks some killed vaccine available upon request, I feel that the live vaccine indeed produces better protection so this is what we use on a routine basis. 

*Can a Pregnant Pet be Vaccinated?
*
It is important that live vaccines (see above) NOT be used in pregnant pets. This is because a modified virus that will not cause illness in the mother, may still be strong enough to infect the unborn puppies or kittens. Killed vaccines may be given during pregnancy although as a general rule it is best not to give any medical treatments during pregnancy if it can be avoided. While killed vaccines are commonly given to large animals and food animals, it is not routine for dogs or cats. 

*Can I Give Vaccines Myself?
*
It is physically possible to give vaccines yourself if you know how to give a subcutaneous injection. In many areas pet vaccines are considered over-the-counter medications and you can get them from your local pharmacy. We do not recommend this practice for the following reasons: 
It may be difficult for you to properly dispose of the needles.
If there is any type of acute allergic reaction, you will not be prepared to address it.
The source of vaccines may not handle the vaccines appropriately and that may reduce effectiveness
You may not keep records of vaccination in order should proof of vaccination be needed. Facilities requiring proof of vaccination may be unwilling to accept your own word that your pet is vaccinated adequately.
If you are looking for a low cost method of vaccination, we suggest a low cost vaccination clinic. 

*Can Vaccines Hurt my Pet?
*
Some muscle soreness, lethargy and mild fever persisting for a day or two are considered common reactions to stimulation of the immune system. Vaccine reactions beyond this are unusual but possible. Allergic reactions characterized by facial swelling and hives are a strong sign that special care should be taken in administering vaccinations in the future. Since allergic reactions can potentially become worse with each episode, it is important to take heed of these signs as severe reactions can result in shock or even death. 

Vaccine reactions can be reduced by premedicating your pet with benadryl. this can either be done at your vet visit by the veterinarian, or you can ask your veterinarian for a benadryl dose.



<A href="http://www.vin.com/Members/SearchDB/vp/VPA00526.htm">


----------



## carolicious

Wow wow wow! Thank you so much for doing all this Dr. Jaime! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom

[attachment=36207:bravo.gif]

Thank you so much for pinning all these health topics for us, Dr. Jaimie!


----------



## emmie0527

Thank you!


----------



## fredasher

And a BIG thank you from me, too! I'm going to print and put in Sophie's health folder. Great information!!!!

Sherry


----------



## newpup

Thank you! All the important information all in one place. This is great!


----------



## jlhajmom

Thank you so much. This is great information. As soon as I get the "all clear" from Ava's surgeon, I need to take her to my vet for her vaccinations. The only thing we gave her before her surgery was her rabies, because there have been rabies outbreaks at Penn. The surgeon and my vet did not want her to have anything else because they did not want to cause her liver any strain. Thank you again!


----------



## pburnette

What are your opinions about the rabies vaccine?

I know that many dogs have had reactions and have had auto immune problems after having the rabies vaccine. There is now a three year vaccine and a huge group of people are fighting for a seven year vaccine.

I told someone that has one of my puppies that I did not give the vaccine unless it was absolutely necessary. I know that it is required by state law . Her vet wants to see proof that it has caused problems in maltese. Do any of you have any proof of that?

It really bothers me that they give a little maltese the same dose as they give a big dog.

pburnette
Ga-Li Maltese


----------



## pburnette

> What are your opinions about the rabies vaccine?
> 
> I know that many dogs have had reactions and have had auto immune problems after having the rabies vaccine. There is now a three year vaccine and a huge group of people are fighting for a seven year vaccine.
> 
> I told someone that has one of my puppies that I did not give the vaccine unless it was absolutely necessary. I know that it is required by state law . Her vet wants to see proof that it has caused problems in maltese. Do any of you have any proof of that?
> 
> It really bothers me that they give a little maltese the same dose as they give a big dog.
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]


----------



## pburnette

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=573463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your opinions about the rabies vaccine?
> 
> I know that many dogs have had reactions and have had auto immune problems after having the rabies vaccine. There is now a three year vaccine and a huge group of people are fighting for a seven year vaccine.
> 
> I told someone that has one of my puppies that I did not give the vaccine unless it was absolutely necessary. I know that it is required by state law . Her vet wants to see proof that it has caused problems in maltese. Do any of you have any proof of that?
> 
> It really bothers me that they give a little maltese the same dose as they give a big dog.
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...


----------



## gizzy's mom

Dr Jamie,
I worry about the fact that we may be giving way to many vaccines to our pets and that some health issues might be arising out of it. What are your thoughts on the titer test ? (not sure if i spelt that right)


----------



## bellapuppy

Thanks for posting that, Dr. Jamie. By the way, I clicked on your portraits and you are a wonderful photographer!


----------



## dwerten

I just read on another group a tech that posted that they pull from same vile and charge client for 3 year vaccine more and for one year less and the tech said that she pulls the same vaccine from the same vile and gives to the dog now is that ethical? She is really upset about it as she feels that this is so unethical and does not know what to do and is questioning this on the group as she is so torn. I was not shocked as i have read this on other groups. A vet explained the difference due to manufacturers but what this tech was saying was very shocking and sad  



QUOTE (pburnette @ May 5 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=573463


> What are your opinions about the rabies vaccine?
> 
> I know that many dogs have had reactions and have had auto immune problems after having the rabies vaccine. There is now a three year vaccine and a huge group of people are fighting for a seven year vaccine.
> 
> I told someone that has one of my puppies that I did not give the vaccine unless it was absolutely necessary. I know that it is required by state law . Her vet wants to see proof that it has caused problems in maltese. Do any of you have any proof of that?
> 
> It really bothers me that they give a little maltese the same dose as they give a big dog.
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]


----------



## dwerten

I just got my titers back on dexter and dee dee and dee dee was still covered and so was dex and dee dee has not had parvo distemper vaccine since she was 6 mos old due to health issues and she is almost 5 now and her titers came up fine again as i do it yearly and dex titers were fine also and he has been titered for 4 years --jean dodds did the titers for both of them and i have had them done in the past by cornell, kansas state, colorado state so now 4 years on 3 dogs and all different labs I am a believer in titering especially in dogs with health issues 



QUOTE (Gizzy's mom @ Jun 5 2008, 04:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=586942


> Dr Jamie,
> I worry about the fact that we may be giving way to many vaccines to our pets and that some health issues might be arising out of it. What are your thoughts on the titer test ? (not sure if i spelt that right)[/B]


----------



## dwerten

what they say is up to 90lb dog on the rabies vaccine and yet it is stated that it is not size related but if that is the case then why say up to 90lb dog on the label? Some holistic vets i have heard do not give the full dose of rabies like vets do in little dogs so if your dog has health issues and you are nervous about it maybe seek out a holistic vet 


QUOTE (pburnette @ May 5 2008, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=573463


> What are your opinions about the rabies vaccine?
> 
> I know that many dogs have had reactions and have had auto immune problems after having the rabies vaccine. There is now a three year vaccine and a huge group of people are fighting for a seven year vaccine.
> 
> I told someone that has one of my puppies that I did not give the vaccine unless it was absolutely necessary. I know that it is required by state law . Her vet wants to see proof that it has caused problems in maltese. Do any of you have any proof of that?
> 
> It really bothers me that they give a little maltese the same dose as they give a big dog.
> 
> pburnette
> Ga-Li Maltese[/B]


----------



## dwerten

Can you state which vaccines are killed and which live as my understanding is there are only a few live and the rest are all killed vaccines and that most reactions are from the adjuvants added to the vaccine. 

Great info Jaimie


----------



## dwerten

Does the lepto vaccine cover all strains of lepto? 

Does the bordatella intranasal cover all strains of bordatella? 

Do you see more reactions in bordatella shot than intranasal? I know the shot lasts longer than intranasal but my parents dog got very sick from shot and has not been sick in 7 years of doing intranasal so just curious your thoughts 

Do you recommend intranasal every 6 mos and shot once a year?

This topic interests me greatly as I want to learn all sides of this as it is very important to me so thank you for pinning and starting this important topic and I value your information and your thoughts on this topic


----------



## dwerten

Where are the vaccines given on the body and why? 

I have read and just curious that they give vaccines sometimes in limbs so if cancer occurs they can amputate the limb- is this true or just gossip? 

The board certified dentist we saw for consult gave the dental vaccine in a dogs limb and the dogs limb went limp and she said it was a side effect as she called the company and they said they have received complaints about this and all vaccines can have side effects. The other board certified dentist said he does not ever use the vaccine just brush the teeth. 

Do you think this is a good vaccine to give to small dogs with potential of periodontal disease even though it has not been on the market that long? 

A tech on another group warned me not to do it as she has been seeing alot of side effects to dental vaccine so i chose not to do it with demi.


----------



## dwerten

Do you think that dogs with poor immune systems such as hypothyroid, atopic dermatitis and liver disease should be vaccinated as it does say on label for healthy dogs? 

Do you think it is possible in what you have read and studied that vaccines can trigger immune mediated diseases? I as this because all of dee dee's problems occured right after her vaccinations at 6 months and it has always concerned me yet demi and dex did fine with their vaccines.


----------



## Johita

Hi, I'm wondering if it is recommended that the rabies vaccine be given separate from Lyme, Distempr and Bortadella and if so how far apart. The reason I ask is because last year Aolani received 4 shots in one day (including rabies) and I don't want him to go through that again unless it is necessary/required.


----------



## tamizami

the rabies shot should be given separately and at least 3 weeks from any other vaccinations. also, many states have a 3 year rabies policy, so you may not even need to repeat it this year depending on your location. instead of vaccinating for distemper and parvo, you can do a blood titer test for them to see if aolani is still immune. hth


----------



## edelweiss

I live overseas and haven't yet vaccinated Kitzel for Rabies---so he can't fly internationally until he gets it (he will be 5 months next week & has all other puppy shots). Since it is required by law I have to have it. We do not have rabies in Greece. Is it possible to ask the vet to give him only part of the innoculation. He had a severe reaction to advantix recently and I am concerned about the Rabies shot. He weighs around 4 pounds (almost) and I am waiting to get his weight up. He has to have the innoculation 30 days before he can fly and I never know when that will be. Please advise on the partial dose.
Thanks Dr. J---your advice is respected.


----------



## Johita

tamizami said:


> the rabies shot should be given separately and at least 3 weeks from any other vaccinations. also, many states have a 3 year rabies policy, so you may not even need to repeat it this year depending on your location. instead of vaccinating for distemper and parvo, you can do a blood titer test for them to see if aolani is still immune. hth


 
Thank you so much. I will def follow this advice when we go in for our annual in August.


----------



## Sandcastles

Thank you for the information!

Best,

Allie


----------



## lovemylittleguy

Thank you for the information!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Most vets won't give a partial dose. Good luck on finding one that will agree to it.

No vet has ever explained to my satisfaction why the same exact amount of vaccine is given to a Maltese and a Great Dane. No vet ever mentions or discusses the additives/preservatives in the vaccination shots, and whether they might be harmful, especially to tiny dogs. No vet has ever mentioned to me that the vaccine precautions on the packaging state that they should be given only to healthy dogs. 

Unless your dog is in a high-risk situation, think twice about automatically vaccinating. Each dog is different, with different lifestyles, and they should not be treated all the same. Veterinary offices should not intimidate anyone into vaccinating their dog. You do have a choice.


----------



## tamizami

whole dog journal has an excellent article on vaccines this month, including information on how to discuss the topic with your vet and not get "intimidated" into over-vaccinating.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

tamizami said:


> whole dog journal has an excellent article on vaccines this month, including information on how to discuss the topic with your vet and not get "intimidated" into over-vaccinating.


I guess I will have to break down and subscribe again...someday....


----------



## almitra

tamizami said:


> whole dog journal has an excellent article on vaccines this month, including information on how to discuss the topic with your vet and not get "intimidated" into over-vaccinating.


 I'll make sure my ex gets to see that cuz he gets bamboozled by his vet all the time.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Here's the Whole Dog Journal Article online: Over-Vaccination - Dog Owners Beware - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## harrysmom

Harry does not get any vaccines due to his impaired immune system.
I have a letter from my vet that the town accepts. Of course,
since Harry is unable to ward off disease, he doesn't go to
any public places where other dogs might be and he cannot
travel.

My vet suggested titer testing for my other little guys. I will titer test 
this year instead of vaccinating. I also no longer get the lyme disease 
vaccine for any of my dogs. A golden we had for many years :wub: got
lyme disease even after having the series of shots and then boosters each year. The doctor told me that the vaccine only covers about 60% of the cases of lyme disease.... not good enough odds for me. 

I am a firm believer that, as the article says... you are your dog's
advocate and fortunately, for me, my vets don't feel threatened by
my questions or concerns at all. I guess I'm pretty lucky in that
regard.


----------



## Bliss

My dog got all her puppy shots last year but now shes a year old and I was wondering what else she needs and when..


----------



## western blot

*Why do baby animals need a series of shots and how many do they need?*

When a baby kitten or puppy is born, its immune system is not yet mature; the baby is wide open for infection. Fortunately, nature has a system of protection. The mother produces a special milk in the first few days after giving birth. This milk is called "colostrum" and is rich in all the antibodies that the mother has to offer. As the babies drink this milk, they will be taking in their mother's immunity. After the first couple of days, regular milk is produced and the baby's intestines undergo what is called "closure," which means they are no longer able to take antibodies into their systems. These first two days are critical to determining what kind of immunity the baby will receive until its own system can take over. How long this maternal antibody lasts in a given puppy is totally individual. It can depend on the birth order of the babies, how well they nursed, and a number of other factors. Maternal antibodies against different diseases wear off after different times. We DO know that by 16-20 weeks of age, maternal antibodies are gone and the baby must be able continue on its own immune system.
While maternal immunity is present in the puppy’s system, any vaccines given will be inactivated. Vaccines will not be able to "take" until maternal antibody has sufficiently dropped. Puppies and kittens receive a series of vaccines ending at a time when we know the baby's own immune system should be able to respond. We could simply wait until the baby is old enough to definitely respond as we do with the rabies vaccination but this could leave a large window of vulnerability if the maternal antibody wanes early. To give babies the best chance of responding to vaccination, we vaccinate intermittently (usually every 2-4 weeks) during this period, in hope of gaining some early protection.
When a vaccine against a specific disease is started for the first time, even in adult animal, it is best to give at least two vaccinations. This is because the second vaccination will produce a much greater (logarithmically greater) response if it is following a vaccine given 2-4 weeks prior.


----------



## jadey

Has anyone heard of dental vaccinations?


----------



## jack22

Thanks for sharing the information about vaccination. It's really helpful.

Generic Viagra online | Buy Kamagra


----------



## robertjamesyu

My pup already had her 3rd shot of vaccine and is at 12 weeks now. Is it okay for my aunt's 1 year old yorkie to be with her in the house?


----------



## almitra

It's really safer to wait til your fluff's had her last round of puppy shots at 16 wks.


----------

